# dewalt tough system storage solution



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

For awhile now I've been trying to find a way to house all my hand tools on jobs. I wanted them to be tough, portable, waterproof, something I can lock up and even throw in the back of my truck and not worry about rain. 

I love systainers... But there not as strong as id like and are not waterproof. 

So I looked into dewalts new system.

I ordered 1 xl, 1 large, and 2 small cases online. It came to about 200$ not to bad. The only thing I didn't order is there hand truck that locks all the boxes up. I will order that eventually.

These cases are very strong. The material is atleast 3/16 thick and reinforced. Alot stronger then the Stanley waterproof boxes. I was impressed.

They have side spring loaded handles which I love. Also a top mounted handle. They nest on each other well with side clips to hold them together.

They also have a nice rubber gasket and a manual pressure relief valve.

Also the small cases have bins and a storage area to keep small parts in. 

The only thing I think they should of done different is better side clips to lock cases together. There pretty weak. You cant lift them when there locked together if you have some weight in the cases.

I also think there should of had an automatic pressure relief like the pelican cases.

Overall I think they will last.

Now the pics!!


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Can you put any mix of the cases on the hand truck or does it have to be a certain selection?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

More pics


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I believe its any mix. The boxes are great and tough. Plus the latches are replacable, if one ever breaks.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

chewy said:


> Can you put any mix of the cases on the hand truck or does it have to be a certain selection?


Yes there are many different combinations of how many or what size boxes can fit on the cart. They give you a book with the combinations.

The cool thing about the cart is you can lock them all up by sliding a bar over. Also you can take the bottom box out without touching anything else.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> More pics
> 
> 
> View attachment 75857
> ...


Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's the cart


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I like the cart.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Gary H said:


> I like the cart.


I think its 180$ I want it real bad.


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

Pretty nice, where did you find all of that for $200 ?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

bdoles said:


> Pretty nice, where did you find all of that for $200 ?


Acmetools.com


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> I think its 180$ I want it real bad.


I want it just cause it says Dewalt..lol! Seriously though it looks like a real good alternative to the Festool setup. I am looking for a new setup and like the cart...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Its funny how I have almost all the same tools in my bag.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got the big, the medium, and two smalls. Only one of each fits on the cart but I connect the extra small to the top. Works pretty good, have been really happy except I broke one handle on the meduim not sure if there is some sort of warranty or not.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> I've got the big, the medium, and two smalls. Only one of each fits on the cart but I connect the extra small to the top. Works pretty good, have been really happy except I broke one handle on the meduim not sure if there is some sort of warranty or not.


Site says limited lifetime warranty...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Site says limited lifetime warranty...


That means until it breaks


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

donerightwyo said:


> I've got the big, the medium, and two smalls. Only one of each fits on the cart but I connect the extra small to the top. Works pretty good, have been really happy except I broke one handle on the meduim not sure if there is some sort of warranty or not.


"Limited lifetime warranty" according to Dewalt.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

donerightwyo said:


> I've got the big, the medium, and two smalls. Only one of each fits on the cart but I connect the extra small to the top. Works pretty good, have been really happy except I broke one handle on the meduim not sure if there is some sort of warranty or not.


That's exactly what I plan to do. Attach the small cases together.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Great minds think alike...


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

So who do you go to collect on this LLW


----------

